# Cycle camera w*****s



## BluesDave (3 Feb 2019)

I don't have a car or a driving licence but I see ridiculously irresponsible cycling acts every day as a cyclist.
None more so than the idiots with those stupid helmet cameras who think they've got the divine right to film anything and everyone without consent whilst they act as annoying, boorish, rude, intimidating and obnoxious as they please cycling like Evil Kineval under the impression they own the entire road surface instead of share it with other users.
Neither of these two are in the right in the way that they are acting but the camera wearing P*** clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.
If you want proof it's in this clip and if you want to know why so many motorists hate cyclists the behaviour of this one pretty much sums it up!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fKof31u-2o


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2019)

And, relax.

This is what helmet cameras are for.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm57z9zCqy0


A shot of me in action.... erm, then I wake up.


----------



## dodgy (3 Feb 2019)




----------



## beepbeep (3 Feb 2019)

cyclist was ever so provocative ...however the car driver was well out of order and should have dried away...Threatening behaviour....common assault....At the end of the day the car driver would have ended up in trouble.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Feb 2019)

I started a thread like this in another forum once upon a time. My take on it was there exists a sub group of cyclists who want to be pseudo cops. How wrong I was. With all the cuts to the force, some of the footage has proved very useful evidence against offending motons. Rarely does an offending cyclist maim or kill. 

Good luck to you with your rant anyway. I have been you before


----------



## Outlaw Hobbs (3 Feb 2019)

Well worth watching to the end where the fat angry slob falls over his own feet and lands head first on the road. I really hate people like him.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2019)

Outlaw Hobbs said:


> Well worth watching to the end where the fat angry slob falls over his own feet and lands head first on the road. I really hate people like him.



Oh it's that one isn't it (I didn't bother watching) - hilarious - just skip to the end.


----------



## theclaud (3 Feb 2019)

Old video, and we've done it before, but I can only thank @BluesDave for another chance to enjoy that moron hitting the deck.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Feb 2019)

There are a certain percentage of the population who are self-gratification artists.

Some of them motorists, some of them cyclists, some of them both.

Some of them police, some of them forum members.

There are self-gratification artists in all walks of life.


----------



## mickle (3 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> I don't have a car or a driving licence but I see ridiculously irresponsible cycling acts every day as a cyclist.
> None more so than the idiots with those stupid helmet cameras who think they've got the divine right to film anything and everyone without consent whilst they act as annoying, boorish, rude, intimidating and obnoxious as they please cycling like Evil Kineval under the impression they own the entire road surface instead of share it with other users.
> Neither of these two are in the right in the way that they are acting but the camera wearing P*** clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.
> If you want proof it's in this clip and if you want to know why so many motorists hate cyclists the behaviour of this one pretty much sums it up!
> ...


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2019)

There are self-gratification artists that post nonsense on forums too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> I don't have a car or a driving licence but I see ridiculously irresponsible cycling acts every day as a cyclist.
> None more so than the idiots with those stupid helmet cameras who think they've got the divine right to film anything and everyone without consent whilst they act as annoying, boorish, rude, intimidating and obnoxious as they please cycling like Evil Kineval under the impression they own the entire road surface instead of share it with other users.
> Neither of these two are in the right in the way that they are acting but the camera wearing P*** clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.
> If you want proof it's in this clip and if you want to know why so many motorists hate cyclists the behaviour of this one pretty much sums it up



No it isn’t. The videographer is not a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Traffic Dwoid may as well have a target kn his back the way he behaves. Indeed, hes been very quiet lately - did he finally confront the wrong person?


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

Ancient history and has been done before.
It would be nice if people invested a little time in searching for historic threads before posting inflammatory stuff.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> I don't have a car or a driving licence but I see ridiculously irresponsible cycling acts every day as a cyclist.
> None more so than the idiots with those stupid helmet cameras who think they've got the divine right to film anything and everyone without consent whilst they act as annoying, boorish, rude, intimidating and obnoxious as they please cycling like Evil Kineval under the impression they own the entire road surface instead of share it with other users.
> Neither of these two are in the right in the way that they are acting but the camera wearing P*** clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.
> If you want proof it's in this clip and if you want to know why so many motorists hate cyclists the behaviour of this one pretty much sums it up!
> ...



I don't drive, but I do claim the lane. I'm entitled to the same room a car driver needs to stay safe on the road. Whether they like that fact is another matter.

As for using a camera on the public highway, there's no law against it. You don't own copyright of your own features, in the UK. You stand a greater chance of actually being caught on private CCTV, than by a cyclist with a collision camera in use.

For what it's worth, helmet mounted lights are a bigger danger. Turn your head and the wrong colour light is now showing in the wrong direction, illegal but you get those who just don't care about that bit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2019)

Did I miss the bit where Evel Kineval jumps 52 buses on his motor bike? Maybe the OP posted the wrong video?


----------



## Slick (3 Feb 2019)

Whilst it is an old clip, it remains one of my firm favourites. Could only be improved if it was Ronnie Pickering himself in the clip.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Ancient history and has been done before.
> It would be nice if people invested a little time in searching for historic threads before posting inflammatory stuff.



Although, if you're going to post inflammatory threads you may as well go for a tried and proven subject.


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Whilst it is an old clip, it remains one of my firm favourites. Could only be improved if it was Ronnie Pickering himself in the clip.





Drago said:


> Although, if you're going to post inflammatory threads you may as well go for a tried and proven subject.



We haven't had a Ronnie Pickering thread for a while.................


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> We haven't had a Ronnie Pickering thread for a while.................



who ??


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> We haven't had a Ronnie Pickering thread for a while.................


Maybe why
https://metro.co.uk/2018/04/25/ronnie-pickering-knocked-floor-single-punch-pub-7497205/


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Ronnie Pickering has been put down? Everything I ever believed in was a lie!


----------



## Slick (3 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Ronnie Pickering has been put down? Everything I ever believed in was a lie!


Maybe just a stand in and everything is good with the universe.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Maybe just a stand in and everything is good with the universe.


Nah


----------



## BluesDave (3 Feb 2019)

Clearly an emotive issue but then I never could get this modern obsession with filming every damn thing and using it against people.
One pattern I have noticed I that it seems to be mostly or predominantly men who use these things. So is it a gender thing or do women just have more sense common or otherwise?


----------



## sheddy (3 Feb 2019)

No - laydeze just prefer to appear in photos taken by lads.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> Clearly an emotive issue but then I never could get this modern obsession with filming every damn thing and using it against people.
> One pattern I have noticed I that it seems to be mostly or predominantly men who use these things. So is it a gender thing or do women just have more sense common or otherwise?


I'm just one man, who uses a collision camera, who's got hold of similar cameras for four women who cycle.

Maybe your approach to the subject is wrong.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm just one man, who uses a collision camera...



Ah, I paid the extra tenner and bought an anti collision camera. Much safer.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> For what it's worth, helmet mounted lights are a bigger danger. Turn your head and the wrong colour light is now showing in the wrong direction, illegal but you get those who just don't care about that bit.



Many helmet mounted lights are a menace even if facing the "right" way. Worst _ rear flashers boasting names like retina fryer or something. Oh so cleverly at rider's head height and so oh so cleverly positioned to flash straight into the eyes of a following cyclist, particularly on a cycling lane. Next time I have the misfortune to follow one I'll suggest they shove it up their arse. Far more aerodynamic.


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5524897, member: 9609"]He should of just handed that footage of the dangerous overtake into the police *and let the police prosecute. *[/QUOTE]
Yeah cos that's what happens all the time...


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> Neither of these two are in the right in the way that they are acting but the camera wearing P*** clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.
> If you want proof it's in this clip and if you want to know why so many motorists hate cyclists the behaviour of this one pretty much sums it up!



Whilst neither of these two come out smelling of roses, why do you think the cyclist even has the camera? Do you think it could be because he is fed up with being treated as a target by people such as this driver who in my opinion should not be in charge of a teddy bear never mind a lethal weapon? Stand back a moment an think objectively, the cyclist is riding along in a good legal position, Mr Toad comes along and commits a crime putting the cyclists life in danger just so he can save a few seconds. Entrapment would be forcing the driver to drive like a nob, not just recording it on the camera. I would not have bothered to chase down the driver, but when the cyclist did, who escalated the discussion, it was the potty mouth driver. Yet you want to come on and blame the cyclist.


----------



## Jody (4 Feb 2019)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> Clearly an emotive issue



For you, yes.


----------



## nickAKA (4 Feb 2019)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2019)

The One Show had a bland but supportive piece yesterday about the rise of dashcams and cyclecams, and how they can be used by the Police to deal with cockwombles in nine minutes rather than nine hours. So put that in your pipe & smoke it, rude OP


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2019)

I concur, the ones who like to poke the bear then upload to Youtube are cockwombles but I do enjoy watching the videos


----------



## nickAKA (6 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> The One Show had a bland but supportive piece yesterday about the rise of dashcams and cyclecams, and how they can be used by the Police to deal with cockwombles in nine minutes rather than nine hours. So put that in your pipe & smoke it, rude OP



As usual, the 'live' responses from offended drivers were priceless... the usual tosh about registration plates & insurance, implying cyclists create a fraction of the carnage (some) motorists do.
Oh, my aching sides.


----------



## mustang1 (6 Feb 2019)

Hilarious. Haven't seen that one for a while.


----------



## sheddy (6 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> The One Show had a bland but supportive piece yesterday about the rise of dashcams and cyclecams, and how they can be used by the Police to deal with cockwombles in nine minutes rather than nine hours.



Starts about 3min in - 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0c1vvwp/the-one-show-05022019


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

BluesDave said:


> ...clearly started this to provoke a reaction which in law is called Entrapment.



No its not. It's called provocation. Under certain circumstances provocation might be used in mitigation, but it is most definitely not a defence. 

When starting a thread berating a certain class of person and questioning the legality of their behaviour you should be seeking advice from a solicitor, not the Daily Mail's Twitbook page. Your gross misunderstanding of the law serves only to undermine any point you were attempting to make.


----------



## Tizme (11 Feb 2019)

I tend not to use my camera now as most of the time I am doing my best to avoid busy roads as I no longer commute, however I wore it virtually all the time when I was. 
I got one after I was threatened by 3 blokes in a truck, they had obviously all been drinking, they pulled alongside me so the passenger could have a go at me and when I turned off they back-tracked to come back at me a second time, I reported the incident to the Police but video evidence would have gone a long way to finding them and possibly prosecuting (I wouldn't have held my breath!). Two days later I was very nearly taken out by a van overtaking a car coming towards me, the driver clearly saw me but decided to overtake anyway (the laugh and wave as he passed was the give away). I had been thinking about getting one prior to this anyway, as the incidents of close passing on my 29 mile round trip, commute over mainly country roads, seemed to be on the increase. 
I realised that the chances were that if I had been killed or seriously injured in either of those incidents the perpetrators would almost definitely got away with it and my family would have forever wondered what had happened. I felt, and still do, that I won't get justice, but my family might get some answers/closure. 
I suspect most of those who use cameras do so because they have been subjected to incidents like mine.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2019)

Since 22 Nov 2018 I started keeping a list of drivers reported to the police online. I have reported twenty. That's just over one per week.

Of those, only 2 were NFA. 6 received Notices of Intended Prosecution (2 of those for mobile phone fiddling in moving cars) and 12 received advisory/warning letters. I hope that might be 18 drivers held accountable who "up their game" for whatever reason.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2019)

They wont. People who habitually break the law and/or endanger the lives of those around them take no heed whatsoever of such letters. Several forces kept records to see if it would be the case, and found no evidence that drivers who receive such a letter modify their behaviour and no link with reduced road offending rates. Hence all of those forces (including the one I worked for) no longer waste the resources doing it.

It serves only to mollify those who made the report to the police, nothing more.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> They wont. People who habitually break the law and/or endanger the lives of those around them take no heed whatsoever of such letters. Several forces kept records to see if it would be the case, and found no evidence that drivers who receive such a letter modify their behaviour and no link with reduced road offending rates. Hence all of those forces (including the one I worked for) no longer waste the resources doing it.
> 
> It serves only to mollify those who made the report to the police, nothing more.



But won't it help when it comes to deciding to prosecute for their next similar offence and be considered during sentencing if convicted?


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2019)

BluesDave said:


> None more so than the idiots with those stupid helmet cameras


I don't have a helmet camera, but did have an incident with a private car which I felt justified a 'phone call to my local police station. 
After giving a brief report of the incident, the first question was "Do you have video evidence?" , I replied in the negative and was informed that no action could be taken without video evidence.
In light of my experience, I don't consider those who use helmet cams to be idiots.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> They wont. People who habitually break the law and/or endanger the lives of those around them take no heed whatsoever of such letters. Several forces kept records to see if it would be the case, and found no evidence that drivers who receive such a letter modify their behaviour and no link with reduced road offending rates. Hence all of those forces (including the one I worked for) no longer waste the resources doing it.
> 
> It serves only to mollify those who made the report to the police, nothing more.



I have yet to have a repeat close pass from someone I have reported who has received such a letter, and I have seen the culprits out & about whilst riding to work. In fact one Transit pickup driver I reported (usually the most obnoxious of culprits) has since overtaken me cautiously & correctly a few times now. A local Corsa driver who overtook me on a blind bend had a visit from the local officer a couple of years ago, and she overtakes me at least twice a week on my commute, safely & carefully. Obviously more effective than a letter !

This is all only anecdotal - and I have certainly been very unhappy with some fast close-passing idiots who have only had a little letter sent, rather than the full force of the law applied to their driving licences. I would love to know what the local force's criteria are for deciding whether to NIP or whether to warn. 

It is certainly very disappointing & disheartening when you get buzzed too close by something like a Transit, at speed, on a clear wide road and they just send a letter (despite my saying in the report that I felt it merited prosecution).


----------



## KneesUp (8 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Edot. Oh yeah, and astronomers. Those te;lescope t***ers. I hate them too. Taking photos of nebulae without permoission.


Perverts the lot of them..


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2021)

I cannot believe the OP chose the Ronnie Pickering incident.


----------



## ChangFai (3 Aug 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> The One Show had a bland but supportive piece yesterday about the rise of dashcams and cyclecams, and how they can be used by the Police to deal with cockwombles in nine minutes rather than nine hours. So put that in your pipe & smoke it, rude OP



Depends where you live, Aberdeenshire Police have no interest in video footage from cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> I cannot believe the OP chose the Ronnie Pickering incident.



2 years old thread !


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2021)

As the thread is active an article on their safety https://www.velonews.com/gear/technical-faq-are-helmet-cams-saf
Mine stays on the handlebar.


----------

